# hour hand is slightly off, how do i get this repaired?



## Scottk42 (Feb 22, 2011)

I just bought a used Carrera Automatic off ebay, and it's almost perfect condition, except for the fact the hour hand is extremely off. When I point the minute hand at the 12 o clock position, the hour hand is about 40% of the way to the 11 o clock position. It makes it very frustrating to read time when it reads 3 o clock with the hour hand, and 25 minutes with the minutes hand, yet its actually 4:25.

So question: What do i do? Besides asking the seller for a partial refund of course... could i take this to an AD nearby and have them ship it out to fix it? or should i contact Tag directly? or does this mean my watch isn't authentic? it came in the original box, and has a ton of stuff with it, even the silly bag the guy bought it in from the store, and the watch looks fine besides this problem.


----------



## FiftyFathoms (Mar 27, 2007)

Sometimes you run across a watch that the hands are not properly aligned. I've seen this with Rolex, Omega, Seiko etc. It happens, and I agree it's frustrating. If it were mine, and a keeper, I would send it to TAG, unless you have a local watchmaker you are comfortable with.


----------



## Code4 (Jul 20, 2010)

FiftyFathoms said:


> Sometimes you run across a watch that the hands are not properly aligned. I've seen this with Rolex, Omega, Seiko etc. It happens, and I agree it's frustrating. If it were mine, and a keeper, I would send it to TAG, unless you have a local watchmaker you are comfortable with.


+1

If you find a good local watchmaker, he could pull the movement and replace (realign) the hands in a few minutes (make sure he re-greases the case back).


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

The watch needs to be taken apart, the hands removed and reset on the pinion. Cheap and easy fix for a watch repair person. <$50


----------



## Scottk42 (Feb 22, 2011)

I just called tag heuer and they said since it's an automatic watch, this increases the complexity of fixing the watch greatly and it would cost from 165-290. should i just go to a local jewelry store and ask them to fix it? also the tag heuer customer service rep said this should never happen, should i be concerned about the authenticity of the watch? is the movement messed up? in which case should i just send it to tag heuer, because even if a local jewelry fixes the hands, the movement may cuase the hands to be misaligned eventually right?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The cost is up there because of policy. The watch gets opened, it gets serviced. It's CYA on their part and I don't blame them. Time to look for a good watchmaker, most don't have such a policy.


Scottk42 said:


> I just called tag heuer and they said since it's an automatic watch, this increases the complexity of fixing the watch greatly and it would cost from 165-290. should i just go to a local jewelry store and ask them to fix it? also the tag heuer customer service rep said this should never happen, should i be concerned about the authenticity of the watch? is the movement messed up? in which case should i just send it to tag heuer, because even if a local jewelry fixes the hands, the movement may cuase the hands to be misaligned eventually right?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Has nothing to do with the movement. Hands just need to be lifted and re-set. I had it done on a watch for about $40 and had it back in one day. TAG service is a high profit center. Find a higher end jeweler with an on-staff watch repairman.


----------



## Scottk42 (Feb 22, 2011)

okay that makes sense. But i'm wondering if this is common for a 2 year old watch, to have the hands out of alignment. is it possible the movement is damaged meaning in another two years it will look the same? or do you think it just happened and may not happen again.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

It could have taken a jolt and the hand moved or it could have been done at the factory and the first buyer didn't notice or care to do anything about it. Hand placement has nothing to do with the movement being good or bad. A bad movement doesnt make the hands slip on the pinion. The two are in no way related.


----------



## Scottk42 (Feb 22, 2011)

thank you very much for answering my questions. first ill milk the person who sold it to me, then go to a local jewelry store and get it fixed...


----------

